# Don't understand difference between psychiatrist and psychologists



## ronki23 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi all

I have been seeing a psychiatrist since April and was on 100mg sertraline. After 3 sessions I was sent to do group CBT and mindfulness(yoga). I have now had around 7 sessions with my psychiatrist and am now on 50mg Sertraline in the mornings and 100mg in the evenings. I have had 12 sessions of group CBT and 11 mindfulness.

Because I was reluctant to change or have an answer to people's views of my problems presented in group, i now have one to one sessions with a psychologist

Today I had my first one to one with my psychologist who had ATP written on his name card.

He said they type of psychology he uses/studied is one that looks at everything as a whole or links it together to get the bigger picture; not sure the name but a German name beginning with G.

My initial psychologist said were using holistic and humanistic approach but it has become confusing now that this German school of thought came in. I still thought it was CBT on a one-to-one basis

Anyway, as usual I went through the history of my problems with him and he asked what I wanted out of these sessions with him and told me what he thought of me. He said there's no set schedule and recommendations of what to do will depend on the day.

This psychologists wants to reduce my anxieties and obsessions but that's when he asked what do I feel and how does anxiety and depression present itself to me. He says he wants to rejoin my heart and brain in the way I think. Don't really get it but perhaps it's my first session of one to ones

Was frustrated as I'm sick of repeating the same history to these psychologists when I thought the initial psychologist would wrote it alongside the questionnaires and risk assessments; that and referral letter from my psychiatrist.

And still don't nt fully get the difference between psychologists and psychiatrists as my psychiatrist doesn't prescribe medicine every time and he asks how I feel/my views on what happened to me in the past or why I have the views I have or feel the way I do.

I have seen my psychiatrist around 8 times and feel talking to him helps; I certainly don't think he overrelies on medicine and I like how he rips my warped logic apart.

And the bio, cognitive and abnormal psychology seem to have overlaps with psychiatry/one another as it says they look at illnesses of the brain and abnormal behaviour

http://psychology.about.com/od/branchesofpsycholog1/a/fields-of-psychology.htm
http://psychology.about.com/od/branchesofpsycholog1/tp/branches-of-psychology.01.htm


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

ronki23 said:


> He said they type of psychology he uses/studied is one that looks at everything as a whole or links it together to get the bigger picture; not sure the name but a German name beginning with G.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gestalt_therapy



ronki23 said:


> And still don't nt fully get the difference between psychologists and psychiatrists as my psychiatrist doesn't prescribe medicine every time and he asks how I feel/my views on what happened to me in the past or why I have the views I have or feel the way I do.
> 
> I have seen my psychiatrist around 8 times and feel talking to him helps; I certainly don't think he overrelies on medicine and I like how he rips my warped logic apart.
> 
> And the bio, cognitive and abnormal psychology seem to have overlaps with psychiatry/one another as it says they look at illnesses of the brain and abnormal behaviour


A psychiatrist is typically someone who received a bachelor's degree in biology, then went to medical school school for four years and finally spent four or five years specializing in psychiatry. They may have a decent grasp of general counseling, but probably spend most of their time prescribing medication. Your psychiatrist probably referred you to someone else for CBT because he hasn't been trained in such intensive, evidence-based therapies.

A psychologist is typically someone who received a bachelors degree in psychology, and then went to graduate school either for two years to receive a Masters degree or 5+ years to receive a PhD. If the PhD was in clinical psychology, they likely treat patients and likely do so using cognitive behavioral therapy. If the PhD was not in clinical psychology, they probably teach psychology courses as a professor or consult for private corporations such as Microsoft. In any case, a psychologist normally conducts scientific research as well.

*Psychiatrist:* *medical doctor *
*Psychologist:* *academic researcher with a possible clinical specialization*


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

To put it very simply: a psychiatrist is generally a drug dealer that gives you pills to pop for whatever mentally ails you, and a psychologist is someone that actually treats you with a form of therapy.


----------



## ronki23 (Apr 14, 2013)

Dylan2 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gestalt_therapy
> 
> A psychiatrist is typically someone who received a bachelor's degree in biology, then went to medical school school for four years and finally spent four or five years specializing in psychiatry. They may have a decent grasp of general counseling, but probably spend most of their time prescribing medication. Your psychiatrist probably referred you to someone else for CBT because he hasn't been trained in such intensive, evidence-based therapies.
> 
> ...


I was told by my psychiatrist that to get a better understanding of psychiatry I should research two people who worked together to found modern psychiatry but I don't remember their names so it frustrates me. I asked about Freud but it went a bit over my head in that Freud developed a more 'storyboard' analysis and only developed what was there. But I don't know who these 2 were before Freud, apparently they worked together.

My cousin and psychiatrists say psychiatrists and psychologists are both important and my psychiatrist said that biological changes and chemical imbalances are only one part of the whole process.

We spoke about my experiences and how I feel but he questioned my logic/explained why others behave the way in which they do/ why my generalisations are wrong. He asked why wanting an answer from those who let me down is important and where would I go from there. It's unfortunate I don't remember processes involved

With my psychologist I was given NAT and ABC frameworks to fill in. I don't talk as much about the past as it's more my feelings but I have trouble remembering


----------



## anothermisanthrope (Nov 23, 2014)

Psychiatrist throws pills at you, psychologist throws words at you.


----------



## ronki23 (Apr 14, 2013)

Dylan2 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gestalt_therapy
> 
> A psychiatrist is typically someone who received a bachelor's degree in biology, then went to medical school school for four years and finally spent four or five years specializing in psychiatry. They may have a decent grasp of general counseling, but probably spend most of their time prescribing medication. Your psychiatrist probably referred you to someone else for CBT because he hasn't been trained in such intensive, evidence-based therapies.
> 
> ...


Went to my psychiatrist and I was told to look up and research Skinner,Pavlov and Learning Theory.

Have also been prescribed Quetiaphine in addition to Sertraline. It's strange how it upsets me talking to people about my past/what happened but when I tell my psychiatrist and psychologist I feel better


----------



## ronki23 (Apr 14, 2013)

I was told to look up Skinner and Pavlov because I wanted to know about how psychiatry and psychology developed. Freud too. The below is what Dr drew up for me

By the way with psychologist it seems to be ABC (action,behaviour,consequences) and how I feel. My homework is to write and letter to past and future self and total truth letter to those who I feel caused my depression. Though I'm annoyed it took 3 sessions to get to this stage.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

they r the same thing?? idkkk n i dun rly know those microdetail differences yakno but they r all text and THE BLAH? its for weak n dum ppl to comfort them or some **** like tht tbh 

i dun need tht comfy time wasting, chatin or somting? jst gime meds tht work in a second, thts all i need rly


----------



## lucyhank (Dec 3, 2014)

thanks a bunch for this


----------

